
GOAT launches electric scooters in Austin - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/24/goat-launches-electric-scooters-in-austin/
======
turbostyler
Might be a smart approach at this point to work with city officials rather
than attempting the Uber/Airbnb method of "do whatever the fuck we want, worry
about the consequences later". I think cities are much more prepared for this
sort of thing now.

~~~
DrScump
... especially since SF is clamping down... _hard_.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17148644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17148644)

------
drpgq
Wondering as a Canadian if these will ever show up here, or if the weather is
too bad for too long to bother.

